# Fall photos with Ginger!



## Bossyxox (Sep 27, 2013)

Couldn't help myself but get photo's with my little sweetie! Photoshoot was actually of me, but snuck a few shots in with Ginger :twisted: Frame worthy for sure hehe, couldn't help but post. 
Ps, Ginger was out maybe 10 minutes, and back to her carrier in the warm car snug as a bug after her photos were done


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

This has to be the best mother-daughter photo shoot of all time.


----------



## Bossyxox (Sep 27, 2013)

Hehehe thank you!!! I am definitely getting the one of us blown up and framed.


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Super cute!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SiouxzieKinz (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm going to have to ditto the other comments. The colors of the autumn and you plus hedgie equal one stunning photo.

Ginger's kinda lucky. 

Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## susiemccormick (Oct 15, 2013)

That is a great picture!!!


----------



## HedgehogsInc. (Apr 30, 2013)

That is so adorable!!! Your hedgehog is a great model.


----------



## Bossyxox (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks everybody!!! Ginger is SUCH a model, we are quite lucky to be able to get such awesome pictures of her (and often!) <3


----------

